# TORO CCR2000 SNOWBLOWER



## bechr (Aug 19, 2021)

Hello everyone. My Toro (like new) starts and governor never activates. It runs so fast I think it will destroy itself. If I pull the governor lever rod to the left, it throttles down but left alone, the rod never moves from fast position. Does this Suzuki 47P have internal weights that spin outward and move the governor rod? Must I tear the engine apart? External linkage is correct and tight. Thanks for any help.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Great little snow blower. Possible dirt buildup. Have you tried to saturate it with carb cleaner?
JMTC.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

bechr said:


> Hello everyone. My Toro (like new) starts and governor never activates. It runs so fast I think it will destroy itself. If I pull the governor lever rod to the left, it throttles down but left alone, the rod never moves from fast position. Does this Suzuki 47P have internal weights that spin outward and move the governor rod? Must I tear the engine apart? External linkage is correct and tight. Thanks for any help.



lubricate it. I have had this happen to several blowers and the culprit was a frozen throttle plate. So also lube the throttle linkage . Have had to pull the carb out a couple inches and lube the plate and linkage.


----------



## bechr (Aug 19, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> lubricate it. I have had this happen to several blowers and the culprit was a frozen throttle plate. So also lube the throttle linkage . Have had to pull the carb out a couple inches and lube the plate and linkage.


_I put the carb from my other CCR2000 on it and had same symptoms. I thinks it is an internal engine governor problem but can't find a parts blow up to see just how it works._


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

bechr said:


> _I put the carb from my other CCR2000 on it and had same symptoms. I thinks it is an internal engine governor problem but can't find a parts blow up to see just how it works._


wish i could help more. i assume you already made sure the governor arm is not frozen. have seen that also and just tapped it to free. i have one of these suckers. would have to remove the engine cover to take a picture of linkage etc. Have tried to GIVE it away and no one wants it.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

have you measured the engine speed? the spec is 3700 rpm I think.


----------



## bechr (Aug 19, 2021)

orangputeh said:


> wish i could help more. i assume you already made sure the governor arm is not frozen. have seen that also and just tapped it to free. i have one of these suckers. would have to remove the engine cover to take a picture of linkage etc. Have tried to GIVE it away and no one wants it.


governor arm and linkage works just like my good CCR2000. Ran it today and for a little while it ran at idle speed then sped up again.. When it revs up I can manually pull the governor arm back and keep it there then it runs at idle. Is the governor controlled by an external flap or what?


----------



## bechr (Aug 19, 2021)

No, but it is so fast that I don't let it keep gaining because the engine could be harmed.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I know you have a Suzuki engine, but for reference from the Toro manual: All Tecumseh 2 cycle engines covered in this book are equipped with pneumatic (air vane) governors. I think from the Suzuki that I had there was an air vane governor as well.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

1) Suzuki definitely has a mechanical governor 
2) I had this same problem it’s not caused by the governor it is a carb problem caused by a vacuum leak (play in the throttle shaft) 
3) I replaced the carb with an OE carb (Mikuni) expensive but solved problem right away. This is some years back with no other problems. Took old carb apart and replaced throttle valve that seemed to solve the issue so kept it as a spare.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

PS 
In the Toro 2 stroke manual they explain how it works but I learned about the vacuum leak issue on a website discussing this same issue on Toro lawnmowers with the same engine. In that manual it also explains how to adjust the governor. Other than the parts prices for the carb and ignition module the Zuki engines are excellent and just don’t wear out. Mines like new.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

Check the tension on the governor spring, if your pulling it back and it runs normal the spring might have lost tension or it has to be repositioned. These snowblowers are work horses. I have 2 and absolutely love them!


----------

